

Real time ray tracing - aw3c2
https://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/real-time-ray-tracing/

======
ssdsa
Real time ray tracing is also my dream since 1994. I'm very glad that IQ
launched ShaderToy.com recently. That inspired me to give real time ray
tracing another try, and I'm really happy that you can trace 1000 mirrored
spheres in real time today. Have a look here:
<https://www.shadertoy.com/view/lds3z8>

